# 2017 UPDATE!



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi!

I'm back with an UPDATE!






Do subscribe if it interests you to stay tuned for more... It's free!









*Edited:

Hi Everyone!

Sorry I forgot to mention...I've had IBS for 4 years now and have been looking for ways to counter this. I have been documenting my journey for the last 6 months and also sharing some lighter moments of my life.
I thought of doing this as I was an aspiring filmmaker before I was diagnosed hence, making these videos keep me busy.
Hope you like them 
Cheers!


----------



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

All videos about my story, my journey, my attempts and info about my medication can be found here:

https://goo.gl/4Dck5m


----------



## Denzy (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice video! Thank you for sharing your story, I could relate to most of what you said. Will watch the other videos as soon as i get the time. Keep it up and thanks for making me feel positive today.


----------



## Karan K (Jun 14, 2016)

@Denzy Glad you liked it and thank you for your encouraging words


----------



## Denzy (Feb 3, 2017)

@Karan Binge-watched all you videos. Very engaging I must say. Good work my friend hope to see more! I just subscribed


----------

